# Sprinkler Recommendations



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

I would like some suggestions for good sprinklers. I don't have a sprinkler system, nor will I be putting one in. I currently use traditional sprinklers on a spike. They work fine, but I have to move them, and the whole process takes a long time. Do any of y'all use a specific product that you're happy with? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimboOC (8 mo ago)

What is the shape of the area you want to irrigate?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

All depends on the shape of lawn. I had a rain train that worked perfectly for my shape of lawn


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Here's the shape of the lawn. It's not very symmetrical or anything. Thanks again!


----------



## JimboOC (8 mo ago)

That is going to be difficult to irrigate evenly without either a lot of heads, or one of the newer type systems that "prints" the water onto the landscape. https://www.irrigreen.com is one, and https://otolawn.com is another on the market. Both are pretty expensive.

That, or rent the trencher and put some heads in.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I like the Gilmour Pattern Master. It's basically a circular/arc sprinkler but you can adjust it to spray almost any shape including square and rectangular areas. 
https://gilmour.com/products/sprinklers/garden-yard-sprinklers/pattern-master-circular-sprinkler-1960

I also use a traveling sprinkler
https://www.orbitonline.com/products/traveling-sprinkler


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

https://www.bigsprinkler.com/catalog/lawn-garden/heavy-duty-sled-base-sprinklers

For the biggest u need 3/4" hose and good pressure/flow


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

I'm liking that Gilmour pattern master. May have to give a few of them a try in the fall.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

NJlawnguy said:


> I'm liking that Gilmour pattern master. May have to give a few of them a try in the fall.


Yea, I have 2 and like them. Here is a video about their setup


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Automate said:


> NJlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking that Gilmour pattern master. May have to give a few of them a try in the fall.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm sure they aren't bulletproof and/or perfect, but certainly far better than my current setup, e.g. few rain bird heads and melnor. -- Looking forward to giving these a try in the fall and really appreciate you bringing these into the equation!


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

If you are looking for a more permanent solution you do not need to move around some tripod sprinklers at the edges of your property can cover a lot of area. Then you can use some smaller impact sprinklers from the house side to throw back the other way your not going to ever get head to head coverage but as long as your getting water to where your grass is it is all good.


----------

